# Camping In South Western Massachusetts



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Mona's son and his girlfriend have a baby due the 14th so we want to be in the area when she arrives. This is 4 hours closer than we are here. From Mass. we will then relocate the camping to Accord NY, which is only 1/2 hour from them, for at least a few days.
Ramona and I just made reservations at Bonny Rigg Camping Club in Becket Mass. We will be arriving on Friday the 8th and will be there for a week. http://www.bonnyriggcampground.com/rate.htm We are bringing along our golf clubs and our bikes. I have to see if I can make the canoe fit, too. Looking at a trip to Sturbridge Village. Any comments on wheather it is worth the $20 admission fee?
It would be great to meet some of the New England Outbackers. This could be a very informal "rally". I'll be looking into golf courses and other attractions to see what I can find. Even if you wanted to just get together for dinner some evening would be cool. I would love to do a bit of canoing. Ramona has only been in one once on a pond so it would have to be mild.
We're using our Coast 2 Coast for the first time in years. I can't wait to go!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Rubrhammer said:


> Mona's son and his girlfriend have a baby due the 14th so we want to be in the area when she arrives. This is 4 hours closer than we are here. From Mass. we will then relocate the camping to Accord NY, which is only 1/2 hour from them, for at least a few days.
> Ramona and I just made reservations at Bonny Rigg Camping Club in Becket Mass. We will be arriving on Friday the 8th and will be there for a week. http://www.bonnyriggcampground.com/rate.htm We are bringing along our golf clubs and our bikes. I have to see if I can make the canoe fit, too. Looking at a trip to Sturbridge Village. Any comments on wheather it is worth the $20 admission fee?
> It would be great to meet some of the New England Outbackers. This could be a very informal "rally". I'll be looking into golf courses and other attractions to see what I can find. Even if you wanted to just get together for dinner some evening would be cool. I would love to do a bit of canoing. Ramona has only been in one once on a pond so it would have to be mild.
> We're using our Coast 2 Coast for the first time in years. I can't wait to go!


Hi Bob!

Baby due the 14th...of June? We'd love to join you - even if just for dinner, but that's Kath's Motorcycle safety class weekend







Hey - maybe I'll just drive the 3hrs to see you when she goes to her class.







As for Sturbridge Villange - if you're into Colonial Period history, the admission is ABSOLUTELY worth it. we've been several times in our lives and will continue to visit periodically. Its a great re-creation of a very important time in our nation's history!

Wish we could join you - but have a great time and best wishes to Ramona's son & family!!


----------

